# IVF - natural cycle IVF



## rosy (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi - I'd just like to apologise for posting so many questions, but it's so difficult to piece together all the bits of IVF info when things aren't straight-forward and we're trying to understand how we're most likely to succeed...

so...we have MF, 3 ICSI BFNs and annecdotal advice from a nurse that it is likely that my egg quality is affecting outcomes.

I've heard of natural cycle IVF and that this may help egg quality as there are much less drugs involved. Does anyone know about this, or tried it, or know if it can overcome poor egg quality - or am I just clutching at straws?

thank you

Rosy


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Pure natural IVF means you only one egg which won't benefit you with ICSI. Another option is to have IVF in a short cycle so all drugs in a 2 week period rather than the first stage taking 2-3 weeks and then the same again for the second stage. This may be beneficial as you don't have as many drugs and therefore may help egg quality.

Ruth


----------



## rosy (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi Ruth - thanks for coming back to me. Why wouldn't this benefit me with ICSI - surely one good egg (if that is waht I get and I know there are no guarantees whether this will improve quality) stands a better chance than 8 fracturing / fragmenting eggs? Also, with natural IVF can't I try each month, rather than have one go every four months approx, so it sort of balances out??

thanks 

Rosy


----------



## Gabi (Sep 26, 2003)

Hi Rosy

I'm a poor responder and was considering natural cycle ivf. My clinic said this was an option for me. They mentioned that sometimes really high dose stims can affect egg quality and you're right if you're not taking any stims you can do back to back cycles. They just take the one egg you make each month, icsi it and put it back. Obviously it will take a lot more goes to get pregnant though. Not sure where you're based but I got the details of a clinic in London that offer it, cost was about 800 pounds per cycle I think, and an extra 400 if you want icsi. Let me know if you want details.

Gabi


----------



## rosy (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks Gabi - yes I'd be interested in any details you have. We've just transferred consultant to one which apparantly does natural cycle IVF but haven't spoken to him yet. A friend of mine was going to do this, and explained that you could have some drugs - (I think maybe clomid, but I'm a bit vague on this) so that you produce maybe 2 or 3 eggs, but that these drugs are much less harsh than normal IVF.

If you've had similar problems to me regarding egg quality, could I ask what stims drugs you've used, as I thought of asking to use Gonal F instead of Puregon, to see if that made a difference?

thanks so much for replying, there doesn't seem to be much info around when you run into problems with egg quality.

kind regards 

Rosy


----------



## Gabi (Sep 26, 2003)

Hi rosy

The clinic is called Create Health and they have a website: www.createhealth.org. I emailed them for some info and they sent me a few leaflets and a price list, email details are on the website.

I've got an elevated FSH which varies between 10-12. My first ivf was cancelled due to poor response, the second one has been much better. I was on puregon for a couple of injectible iuis but about 6 months ago my clinic switched everyone to gonal f as they said they'd noticed a lot of embyro fragmentation with puregon, even though the two drugs are supposed to be exactly the same ie pure FSH. I think it might be worth a change. I was also advised to eat a high protein diet (to help with the quality) whilst stimming and during the cycle before and my dose was upped to 600 iu, I did make 12 eggs though and have just had a much better cycle. I also did acupuncture whilst stimming and consulted a naturopath who prescribed herbs.

Hope this helps.

Good luck!!

Gabi


----------

